# No Additional Sense Information



## pstation3 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi chaps just wondering if anyone has had the above error b4 . It from an error log from alcohol 120 . I have done a new built kept the pioneer 110 from old placed in new and wont burn dvds this also appies to nero. 

Have already got latest firmware on it and got lazy so got a 111 which does same exact thing also flashed . 

Media wise im using Ridisc 8x dvd-r not brilliant but they do there job.

Only thing ddifferent in my new build is dvd on its own as no ide drives could this cause the problem 

Have loaded up WINASPI v4.71 Alpha 2 to see if that helped but not joy and also no probs reading cd/dvds 

really winding me up now just thought id ask you gents for some advise

if any more info required just let me know i should be able sort


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Does the drive show up in my computer? If the drive is alone on the
secondary ide channel it should be set to master with the jumpers on 
back of drive.


----------



## pstation3 (Feb 25, 2007)

both drives are being seen by the comp the 110 was on cable select 111 set to master


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you put in an 80 wire ide cable
uninstall and reinstall your burning software


----------



## pstation3 (Feb 25, 2007)

software was reloaded not sure of the cable tho all i know is its a rounded ide cable which has never let me down


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

scroll down to guided help to remove the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;314060


----------



## pstation3 (Feb 25, 2007)

solution thus far if anyone needs managed to change cable noticed for some reason that to ide pins bent . Have now straighted up put in another cable and hey presto dvd work with nero but not alc 120 so its a start and hopefully just reinstall software should sort 

thanks for advice


----------

